# Wanted: BNR32 Side Skirts



## BigBazza92 (May 12, 2018)

Hi All,

I'm looking for Nismo 3 piece (preferably) or standard 2 piece side skirts for my r32 gtr.

If you have a set and would like to sell please pm me with photos and a price.

Thank you
Ian


----------



## BigBazza92 (May 12, 2018)

bump


----------

